
Ask HN: Alternatives to a cell phone for spontaneous communication - snazz
After years of reading articles like [0], I’m finally considering getting rid of my cell phone. However, I still like being able to call and text people out of range of a free Wi-Fi network. What are my options for achieving this? Are there companies building something in this space?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18857220
======
bigiain
Kinda tough to replicate the service of a nation(global)-wide cellular comms
network when that's what everybody on the other end of your calls and texts
are using...

One option might be to use a non-cellular device (like an iPod Touch)
connecting to a cellular hotspot with a "burner phone" sim (with a useable
data plan)? "They" could still track that cellular device, but it'd up the
ante quite a bit, since it would be very hard for an attacker to know the
number. It wouldn't be "Screw you NSA, I've 'gone dark'!!!" secure, but it's
probably stop a repo man or malicious ex from paying a bounty hunter to track
you.

If you're prepared to drop the "calls" but, and fall back to just text
messaging - have a look here:
[https://www.thethingsnetwork.org](https://www.thethingsnetwork.org) \- there
doesn't seem to be _quite_ enough coverage where I live to get reliable
connectivity out of that assuming 2-3km LoRa range (although it seems like if
I put one in at my place it'd fill in a coverage gap quite nicely...)

------
wilsonnb3
Apple Watch with LTE isn’t technically a cell phone, although you still need
an iPhone if you go that route. You can just keep it plugged in at home all
the time though.

------
guard0g
On the ham radio side, Winlink 2000 is a mesh radio network that allows email
transmission over radio frequencies. It runs parallel to the internet with
nodes that interconnect the two networks. You do not need to be a ham radio
operator to use the Winlink system - only if you intend to stand up a node
with transmission capability. For more info see
[https://winlink.org](https://winlink.org)

------
subway
Assuming you're OK with moving to an internet connection for replies, FLEX
pagers are a reasonable way to receive alerts. You can even do something nutty
like put an SMS/MMS gateway on an android phone, with notification or
encrypted messages delivered 'last mile' over the pager network.

I dream of a device with WiFi, LTE, and FLEX, with the ability to power on/off
each subsystem individually.

------
ryanmercer
Just get a faraday pouch/box for your phone? Turn it off, put it in the
pouch/box, pull it out and power it on as needed.

Or just turn it off when not in use.

------
luxpir
I see two options that address the concerns and goals realistically.

1\. Put a dumb phone in a faraday bag for 99% of its life.

2\. Keep a physical phone book and ask strangers or businesses to use their
phones. Paying your way, of course.

------
code_beers
What about a computer or tablet with a cellular modem on a cash-paid plan and
a Skype account or similar service?

------
d--b
Maybe check how sailors do it when they’re in the middle of the ocean?

~~~
jki275
Expensive satellite communication networks.

------
PaulHoule
For non-commercial use you and your friends can become ham radio operators.

~~~
snazz
I do have a license, actually. I’m not sure I can convince my relatives to
join in on the plan, though. It would certainly work between friends with
cheap Baofeng portable radios, though the range sure isn’t cross-country.

Edit: range wouldn’t be cross country on VHF or UHF, which is what Baofengs
use.

~~~
ohazi
You could build a relay system that lets you galavant across town while
sending and receiving messages between your handheld radio <-> house/apartment
<-> internet.

~~~
anderiv
You can, but not in any secret way, at least not without breaking FCC rules.
Encrypted comms on Amateur radio bands aren’t permitted.

------
lettergram
Could get a satellite connection

~~~
ronsor
it will be super expensive

